# Prague - booked! questions...



## Laurie (Dec 7, 2013)

Planning a trip for next year, starting w/a TS stay in Vienna, then a couple TS wks in Hungary, and ending w/4 nights in Prague. Been hoping to do this for some years, it's finally coming together, keeping my fingers crossed that nothing extenuating happens on the home front (aging parent and all). 

I just reserved our Prague digs in a little house, in the center of a quiet courtyard, right in Old Town, too cute for words and 100% thumbs up on tripadvisor: 
www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g274707-d1153594-Reviews-Apartments_Tynska_7-Prague_Bohemia.html

Q1: So I'd hoped for 5 nites in Prague, but couldn't get the ff flights home on that last day, so we'll pack in more to 3 days rather than 4. What to see and what to miss, any advice? We've toured more castles than we can count, so castle insides aren't that compelling, tho I always love the exteriors.

Q2: And - have an open nite between TS stays, to which we might add a second nite. Logical itinerary considerations aside, I've narrowed this down to either Cesky Krumlov or Lake Bled in Slovenia.  Any advice on that?

Q3: We'll pick up a rental car in either Vienna for Hungary touring and stop to return it, or else wait til Budapest and get one. Advice on that?


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 7, 2013)

We were there for just 4-5 days a year ago.  You have a good location and can walk everywhere.

The castle insides are not particularly impressive but the grounds are interesting and there is an art museum at a building by the castle entrance.  The audio tour is narrated by a member of the family that owned and lost the residence during communist occupation.  We found it an interest story.  There is a beautiful church and the Golden Lane where many famous people made their home over time.

Close to your apartment is the old town square with the clock tower.  You can take a tour inside the clock tower and to the underground rooms.  The city was built on top of an earlier city so this is an interesting look at the history of Prague.  There is more to see than you'd expect.

You will also be close to the Jewish quarter.  There are a whole group on synagogues and the old Jewish cemetery.  There is a touching holocaust tribute.  All the temples show artifacts which can get redundant but still it is an interesting tour.

We found some really nice restaurants and had fun shopping too.  The prices are reasonable which makes it all the more enjoyable.  And just walking the old town streets is fascinating.

I think you will enjoy your time.  

Deb


----------



## PStreet1 (Dec 7, 2013)

There's also a Communist Museum there that doesn't get high ratings in tour books; however, we went, and enjoyed it.  It's small and doesn't take a lot of time to tour, but it was interesting.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 7, 2013)

We also spent five days in Prague last summer, also visiting Vienna and Budapest.  We liked Prague the best; it is beautiful with buildings in a multitude of architectural styles (Renaissance, Cubist, Beaux Arts, Communist, etc.).  It is also crawling with tourists.  We found our guided walking tour to be worth the time and expense.

The old city is for pedestrians; give yourself a chance to get lost in the maze of unpronounceable streets.  Your hotel location is perfect.  

We found the food uninspiring but the beer excellent or better. 

I would rent the car for the absolute least possible amount of time.  We took trains everywhere, except for a day trip to Cesky Krumlov (didn't go to Lake Bled, so cannot compare them).


----------



## Conan (Dec 8, 2013)

Laurie said:


> Q3: We'll pick up a rental car in either Vienna for Hungary touring and stop to return it, or else wait til Budapest and get one. Advice on that?



Hi Laurie

There's good Railjet train service from Vienna to Budapest, about 2 1/2 hours direct, so you don't need to drive. 
http://www.raileurope.com/european-trains/railjet/index.html

When we went the service was to the very seedy P. Keleti station in Budapest. Finding the way from  P. Keleti to the Metro (and first finding a cash machine to get forints  to pay for the Metro) was a struggle but we'd heard bad things about  Budapest taxis.
http://czech-transport.com/index.php?id=5958

It looks like the service now is to the other Budapest station, Kelenfoe, which is said to be less convenient to the center city.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 15, 2013)

Having been to both Lake Bled and Cesky Krumlov, I would definitely go with the latter.  I was first at Cesky Krumlov before the major restoration started getting done there, and have been back several times since.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you all for comments & advice. Everything sounds good.

Cesky Krumlov it will be. To Carolinian and others who have been there, is 1 nite enough to do it justice? It looks very scenic, and small - but we don't want to arrive, unpack, eat, sleep, wake up, eat, pack, hit the road. On the other hand I can remember visiting 3 hilltowns in Italy in a day. We used to skip sit-down meals tho.


----------



## MaryH (Dec 16, 2013)

Cesky Krumlov is a good choice.  

If you like beer, not sure if they are still dong brewery tour at Staropromen in Prague.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 16, 2013)

One day should be fine.  Not too far away, and on the way to Prague, is Cesky Budovice, which is worth a stop for the largest medieval market square in Europe.  It was known as Budweis under Austrian rule, and is the home of Budweiser / Budvar beer.


----------

